
Bill Gates calls failure to fight Android his “greatest mistake” - qndev
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/bill-gates-calls-failure-to-fight-android-his-greatest-mistake/
======
mikece
Mistake or missed opportunity? I think deciding not to get into the eBook
market in 1997 when Microsoft employees had created the first eReader tablet
"because I don't want to compete with Amazon" which only sold dead-tree books
at the time was a gigantic missed opportunity. Had they seized that
opportunity they would have been in the platform space of the Kindle and iPad
about a decade before Amazon and Apple. Google the blog posts and videos with
former Microsoft employee Bill Hill, the inventor of ClearType.

